# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Wat nemen de darmen daadwerkelijk op.

## amsterdam2226

Beste lezers,

Over dit onderwerp kon ik weinig tot niets op het net vinden. Het volgende>>>

Als ik veel bier [alcohol in het algemeen] drink maar daarnaast prima eet {veel groenten en fruit} worden er dan nog wel belangrijke voedselonderdelen, vezels, mineralen en bij voorbeeld. vitamines van genoemde gezonde producten door de darmen opgenomen?
Ben wel benieuwd.

Met dank voor het lezen en de eventuele reactie! Marc

----------

